# Norton Grape-Piedmont N.C.



## enyawgerg (Oct 24, 2012)

I am interested if anyone living in Central N.C. has grown Norton/Cynthiana grapes successfully. I would like to give it a try, but do not want to invest time and energy into a failure.


----------



## robie (Oct 24, 2012)

I bet your local college/county AG extensions can tell you.


----------



## enyawgerg (Oct 24, 2012)

I have thought of that. I was interested in anyone who has actually grown them around here.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Oct 24, 2012)

They grow Norton up central Virginia as well as piedmont of Georgia and South Carolina. I see no reason why it would not work. I grow in Mississippi and I don't have much problems. Grow away! Another suggestion - try Chambourcin as well.


----------



## enyawgerg (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info. A friend of mine locally here, tried chambourcin and japanese beetles and I believe, he said deer killed the plants. I think I will begin to prepare a site for Norton grapes.


----------



## bob1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Japanese beetle is going to come in cycles they did seem to like the grape leave more the muscadime. This year I put some raspberry plants out around the grapes the deer and rabbits seem to like them more than the grape vines. From what I can see I will never have raspberries.


----------



## Deezil (Oct 25, 2012)

bob1 said:


> Japanese beetle is going to come in cycles they did seem to like the grape leave more the muscadime. This year I put some raspberry plants out around the grapes the deer and rabbits seem to like them more than the grape vines. From what I can see I will never have raspberries.



Hey if you can grow the raspberries, and harvest deer... I'd say you're not doing too bad.. It's not wine, but...


----------



## bigdrums2 (Oct 25, 2012)

There has got to be some people around there growing norton. Soap works well for me a a repellant but when deer are hungry, nothing stops them except a well placed, strong and high fence.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 25, 2012)

Ive been told that the only grapes that will grow in the piedmont of NC are bunchless (muscidine) style grapes. The humidity stays in the bunches and the grapes will get rot and/or diseases.

I have been in this general area for 9 years and havo only seen non-muscidines in the mountains, where it gets cool and dry.


----------



## bigdrums2 (Oct 25, 2012)

It definitely makes it harder, but some disease resistant varieties will work. I grow bunch grapes in Mississippi, and no way is NC piedmont worse than here. I grow norton, favorite, blanc du bois, Chambourcin, black Spanish and a few Delaware and they are working here. Now muscadine no doubt is the most disease resistant, but other varieties can work too.


----------



## enyawgerg (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the good info.


----------

